# Vivaldi never sounded so good



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just bought Biondi/Europa Galante's "Four Seasons" . What a stunning recording! 

I had not heard this version before and I am completely astonished by it. This is a piece I have not listened to for years, feeling a little jaded by it, but this guy is amazing. I can't remember the last time I felt so invigorated by an interpretation I had not previously heard.

I am probably preaching to the converted but anyone who hasn't heard this recording really would do well to check it out


----------



## leafman (Dec 21, 2014)

Not bad.

People sure do cough a lot in theaters, don't they!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, Biondi and the Europa Galante are among the finest performers of Vivaldi... as well as Corelli, Scarlatti, Boccherini, and others.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Excellent post.

I recommend that you also submit this post in the "Latest Purchases" Thread.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a gazillion Vivaldi CDs and they are in all different tempos and styles, and they all sound good to me. Vivaldi as a composer is pretty forgiving. I have much more problem finding really good Sibelius. When Sibelius is great, it's great. When it isn't great, it's awful.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

I've heard a lot of mediocre Vivaldi which to me just sounds tedious. I'd say he's no more "forgiving" than any other compose and in fact, is pretty easy to play badly. But if you want to hear some sparkle, try the recording I mention.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Barnaby said:


> I've heard a lot of mediocre Vivaldi which to me just sounds tedious. I'd say he's no more "forgiving" than any other compose and in fact, is pretty easy to play badly. But if you want to hear some sparkle, try the recording I mention.


I have that recording and I do play it a lot. It is just a tad to fast, however. I prefer Simon Standage and the AAM


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I have a gazillion Vivaldi CDs and they are in all different tempos and styles, and they all sound good to me. Vivaldi as a composer is pretty forgiving. I have much more problem finding really good Sibelius. When Sibelius is great, it's great. When it isn't great, it's awful.


Should we start a Sibelius thread?


----------

